# epoxy floor piant removal



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

this restaurant I'm looking at has an epoxy type floor covering which has failed in many places.

I've been asked to put together a couple of prices,
remove and tile (my choice)
remove and repaint
it's roughly 200 sq/ft. and about 1/16" high

My question is,
I thought the floor grinders (rental types) were a drum type grinder, but all I can find around here are floor scrubbers with a carbide disk. I'm not really being familiar with this type of equipment. Will it work for this task?

thanks


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I would try a chemical method first before breaking out the grinders.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

what kind if chemicals, napon it's 200 sq/ft:blink:


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I would try some premium automotive stripper (the kind you have to get at a automotive paint supplier, not the big box) and see what it does. Make sure to follow the directions on the container because it's critical with stripper effectiveness. You can always revert to a mechanical method, but that's going to be dusty as all get out.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

rs-

What is napon?

Never mind about the stripper, I thought you were talking about a painted floor but it's looking like you're dealing with some type of sheet-good covering.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

rservices said:


> what kind if chemicals, napon it's 200 sq/ft:blink:


Dad's Marine and Varnish stripper from Sansher.

True Value carries it although it was tough for me to locate it, I spent 3 hours on the phone and found it in a small Mom and Pop DO IT Best outlet. The large box stores don't carry it.
It is the only product I will _*ever*_ use for tough removal situations. 
It will remove anything from epoxies to polyurethanes.

Keep it *FAR *away from exposed skin areas...

:blink:


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

here the pic


----------



## rezi69 (Feb 28, 2008)

grind it


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

rservices said:


> here the pic


*eurgh!*

You are looking at more than just epoxy removal to do a proper job that will be worth your's and your client's time.
I am not saying it has to be a complete budget drainer, but it appears that the concrete needs to also be patched.

I feel that a chemical strip (with above mentioned fave product of mine for epoxy removal) concrete skim, and repaint with an epoxy rated for food grade applications is your most profitable choice. 
Sherwin Williams has a great line of 2 part epoxies that are fairly straight forward and do not have a huge learning curve to them.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Forget the stripper, that looks like a SMAP floor system (I forget what SMAP stands for, some kind of polymer). I don't think stripper is going to do much for you.


Seamless Monolithic Aggregate-matrix Polymer (SMAP)


----------



## jamest (Dec 30, 2008)

The pic looks like a urethane concrete. it has become pretty popular in kitchens these days. It is very easy to patch. If you saw cut around the bad spots it should come up with with a shovel. you can either put urethane concrete back or patch it with your favorite product and tile over it. if the majority of the floor is stuck down good i would leave it and patch around it. Sherwin Williams makes a good urethane epoxy that goes down at 1/4" and is very easy to apply. be sure to get down to good concrete. if you choose to tile over what is there be sure to sand the floor good with a floor buffer and heavy grit disks before you stick your tiles down.


----------



## detroitMi (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, if I were you I would just grind the floor and get over with, you can rent a "concrete floor grinder" that would get the job done.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

If this Chemical fixative does not work...............


http://www.tcpglobal.com/autobodydepot/paintremove.aspx


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like it may be a quartz broadcast epoxy to me. 200 sq ft could be done with a 7" diamond grinder if you can't find a floor grinder w/the diamond blades. Forget carbide anything your wasting your time. The only alternative may be renting an Edco floor grinder and ask for the "Flaky Jakes" attatchment. It has blades that scrape coatings from the floor. This may suffice depending on what profile you need for your next floor covering. I just wrapped up a 500sq ft commercial kitchen right before New Years, whatever you do get a DUSTLESS setup. Actually you'll need the hand grinder anyways for around the edges so just do the whole thing with it and be done with it. A short mechanics stool on wheels will be your best friend.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^^As it may be....This ******* Knows!!!!^^^^

He is a Floor Geek! But that is a Good Thing!


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

It looks a lot like the failed StonHard pics I have. Whatever it is the above method will get get rid of it. Don't plan on it being fun though lol.


----------



## DVWayne (Jan 3, 2009)

You won't have much luck with chemicals. That looks like it is the true industrial epoxy, not the homeowner junk. Go get a concrete grinder (walk behind) with a 7" diamond. Hook up a pulse vac to it and you'll have less mess on your hands than stripper and it will go 10 times quicker.


----------

